# how can you make practicing fun?



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, considering I shoot "for fun" I don't know what to tell ya. Of course it's more fun to shoot at a live animal, but I always have fun target practicing too!!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

You know, that is a really good question. I blind bale for about an hour quite often, mostly because it is easier then going out and doing distance. But, I find it fun. It may be the more menial bit of archery, but I still enjoy it. However, I have some good music playing when I blind bale. 

Try shooting at different things. Go out to 70 and practice aiming at the vitals of a plush toy. It is also very fun to shoot at clay pidgins, but they get the target and arrows a little messy.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i shoot with friends and family


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I go to my local techno hunt. like a movie theater screen you shoot at 20yards, and the arrow impact tells you where you arroww hits the object on the screen. if you can find somtheing like that, thats what i would highly reccomend.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I also like to take shots from my blind or from on my knees. If you have a tree stand set it up and shoot from it.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I jsut enjoy shooting. But as was said, try different targets. I shoot wing-targets, snuff candles, and shoot at a distance. 

I'm assuming you're shooting a compound, so why not see just how well you can shoot? Try to hit a bottle cap taped to your target at 40-60 yards. Now THAT would be some fun shooting


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> I'm assuming you're shooting a compound, so why not see just how well you can shoot? Try to hit a bottle cap taped to your target at 40-60 yards. Now THAT would be some fun shooting


haha not for me. lmao i would get mad that i couldnt hit the stupid cap and then storm inside and sit my butt in front of this computer on this site mad that i cant hit what im aiming at hahah


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I get into a treestand and shoot my bow out of it but it is best thst you use a lock on or a ladder stand because it is a pain to do that with a climber stand another thing that is fun is shooting with a friend or taking one arrow or so and throwing it somewhere and shooting from where that arrow is


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Shoot for the thrill of it, because you can. Don't make practice a chore. If you don't feel like shooting put the bow down. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Me and another guy get together to shoot somtmes and have competions just with the bag target. We get a stick or somthing and the winner of the shot tosses the stick, ball, etc, and then you both have to geuss the yardage and shoot we keep it within 40 yards to keep from losing arrows.:wink:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I get into a treestand and shoot my bow out of it but it is best thst you use a lock on or a ladder stand because it is a pain to do that with a climber stand another thing that is fun is shooting with a friend or taking one arrow or so and throwing it somewhere and shooting from where that arrow is


+1, i LOVE shooting out of a tree stand, even though ive never hunted out of one I also like to shoot out of my blind, or try tough shots, like a 23 yard quartering away shot on a buck, or a turkey at 10 yards head on, but u only have a little window to shoot from.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

gobblercrazy said:


> +1, i LOVE shooting out of a tree stand, even though ive never hunted out of one I also like to shoot out of my blind, or try tough shots, like a 23 yard quartering away shot on a buck, or a turkey at 10 yards head on, but u only have a little window to shoot from.


That's the fun of bowhunting, it's challenging!


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Bowfishing?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

If you have any carboard you can make some really cool targets, like dinosaurs or alines or whatever strikes your fancy.


----------



## Browning w/ HHA (Aug 14, 2009)

print out a picture of a deer or rabbit


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

**

Lol, i have the same problem. I shoot so much that ive run out of options for having fun while shooting.


----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

One time I printed a picture of osama. That day, I was struggling from target panic, but needless to say, when I put that pic up, I hit right where I aimed. right between the eyes. that was some great fun.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

kody10 said:


> it seems like i have tried a million different things but i just can seem to make shooting a bag any fun. any suggestions?


Get a Morrell target.And play Tic-Tac-Toe . 
I average 2 and 3 time a day at 20 yds. If weather is permitting. My better haft is my cheer leader ,and worst Crick. And calls the shot. I am 74 and it keeps me in shape.  Been shooting for years. Archery isn't wining or looseing. Its about how one feels about ones self, and his determination, to do better..


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

kody10 said:


> it seems like i have tried a million different things but i just can seem to make shooting a bag any fun. any suggestions?


try shooting a vegas round?


----------



## Princess (Jul 15, 2009)

You can shoot at balloons taped to a target.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Bowfishing?


Ive never tried it but that has to be good, and really fun, practice.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

gobblercrazy said:


> +1, i LOVE shooting out of a tree stand, even though ive never hunted out of one I also like to shoot out of my blind, or try tough shots, like a 23 yard quartering away shot on a buck, or a turkey at 10 yards head on, but u only have a little window to shoot from.


Not trying to put anyone down or anything but, since when was a 23 yard quartering shot at a deer or a 10 yard shot at a turkey hard?


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

get yourself 2 sticks or something like that and stick them in the ground on each side of your target take fishing line,string yarn etc.(doesnt matter) and tie it to each stick and put a matchbook on the line step back to 30 yards and try an spin it


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I thought of this idea before and now would prolly be a good time to share it. Tell me what you guys think of it...

so you take one of those clay pigeons throwers and put the hand grip end in like a flower pot or just put it in the ground. next put a clay pigeon in the thrower and make sure your target is set up behind it then shoot the clay out of it.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Bowfishing?


Yeah
Talk about entertaining 
We just got 5 inches and the skunk river is out


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

take a ben and tie it to some string and tie the string to a target pin. pin it up and shoot the pen...fun for me anyway


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

All the ideas for different targets and challenging shots are great. But the best way to have FUN is to shoot with a good FRIEND. If your buddy, male or female, is shooting with you, then it is usually fun no matter what you are shooting.,


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

well i shoot ~300 arrows a day so i definitly know how it can get boring. if i get so bored that im wanting to stop il start playn some music or put up ballons to shoot at from 70m. i did that yesterday hit all 10 in 10 shots so i was all pumped up and ready to shoot another half fita lol. shooting with a good friend is a good way but be carefull that it dosnt ruin a friendship like if your totally creamin them...
chris


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

TaylorDennis92 said:


> i shoot with friends and family


sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhotttttttttttt evry thing . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:uzi::clap::laugh::smile_red_bike:


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

shoot at moveing targets i do that with my stick and string but with my target bow i shoot at tees and drive them in to the target thats fun to me.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Sep 12, 2009)

*i "pretend" hunt*

ill set my target up in the woods behind my house then crawl around and sneak up on it like its a deer...now i cant wait to do this when i get my new ghili suit..> or ill see how slowly and carefully i can draw/aim/and fire at a target idk its great practice


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

flyfisher117 said:


> ill set my target up in the woods behind my house then crawl around and sneak up on it like its a deer...now i cant wait to do this when i get my new ghili suit..> or ill see how slowly and carefully i can draw/aim/and fire at a target idk its great practice


That sounds like fun, especially with the suit. The only problem I see with this is if one of your friends sees you crawling around randomly. That could be kind of awkward:wink:.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> That sounds like fun, especially with the suit. The only problem I see with this is if one of your friends sees you crawling around randomly. That could be kind of awkward:wink:.


if ur all camoed up they shouldnt be able to see you..:wink::tongue:


----------



## robinfly (Sep 2, 2007)

hay, kody 10 if you can, you could spraypaint black dots on the ground and go up in a tree with a stand and shoot the dots with either a bow or a gun.
Its pretty fun.You should try it!


----------



## robinfly (Sep 2, 2007)

this is my dad's account.
I don't have a marquis,but i have a 09 diamond razor's edge. its a pretty cool bow!


----------



## coweye (May 23, 2009)

Put apple on your ex-wife head ( If you miss low it's still a great shot )


----------



## lakearcher (May 2, 2009)

Fill your balloons with a little water and pin them to the bag with a nail in the tied end. Add red food coloring for simulated blood trail,good fun.


----------



## bobbyh (Dec 22, 2008)

*dart board target*

After I found the thread on lifetime targets, and then made one, I drew a dart board on mine, and shoot as if I was playing darts, only thing is that I made the dart board 2 and a half times bigger than a regulation dart board, ( 18 x 2.5= 45 in diameter) and my lifetime time target is 4'x4' so I had just enough room, now either with friends or by myself, I play games like 501,301,101, cricket etc. this keeps me from shooting just at dots, and becoming bored with practice also. I start my shooting from 20 yds and have gone as far back as 50, though at that range it does take time since it is harder to be accurate, but I don't get bored anymore.
I also found a thread about a game that was made from an over sized X the X had 5 horizontal lines through it, 1 in the middle and 2 on top and 2 on the bottom, this will give you a top section and a bottom section, one section for you to shoot at and one for a friend, numbers were then placed inside these lines, inside the X starting with 5 being closest to the center, then 3 then 1, do the same to the bottom section. these numbers are all positive numbers that you add toward your score, anything that hits outside the X is counted as a -5 pts and is subtracted from you score, choose a number to play to such as 50, 100, etc or choose to shoot a set number of arrows to see who get the highest score. If you search under games maybe it will be there, hopefully I have helped you in your quest to enjoy practice, 
good luck
bobbyh


----------



## Charne'509 (Dec 23, 2008)

kody10 said:


> it seems like i have tried a million different things but i just can seem to make shooting a bag any fun. any suggestions?


What I do is I take a new target and I do my own little competition.I take a note pad and I score my shots and since then practicing has been an AWSOME thing to do!!!!! So try that and see if it improves anything.


Charne'509 :thumbs_up


----------

